

Barrett Brown uses unusual technique to publicize Romas/COIN - sp332
https://twitter.com/#!/BarrettBrownLOL/status/84387781459185665

======
nextparadigms
HINT: It's _not_ about teen sexting.

~~~
sp332
He's done a few more too: <https://twitter.com/#!/BarrettBrownLOL>

Guise! TEENS ARE SEXTING! COULD YOUR TEEN BE INVOLVED IN THE SEXTING CRAZE?
<http://hbgary.anonleaks.ch/aaron_hbgary_com/8403.html>

HOW MUCH IS TOO MUCH TEEN SEXTING? WE'LL ASK OUR SEXTING EXPERTS:
<http://pastebin.com/pRhruKLG>

OH MY GOD LOOK AT THE TEENS THEY'RE SEXTING AS WE SPEAK
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/cifamerica/2011/jun/...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/cifamerica/2011/jun/22/hacking-
anonymous)

